# Hi all!



## MLN_Homewares (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi everyone we are MLN Homewares a great company based in Leicestershire that provides, amongst other things, fantastic cafetieres.

We have 350ml and 800ml versions created by us that are perfect for the home that create wonderful coffee for any occasion, and then also a great stovetop espresso percolator that is great for a little pick me up! To top it off we have officially the cheapest cafetieres on the net, check their respective pages for proof!

Have a look at our site and see what you think!

http://www.mlnhomewares.co.uk

Thanks!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

Our advertising rates are extremely reasonable and can be viewed here http://coffeeforums.co.uk/uploads/forum_advertising.doc

They also contain details of the advertising to posts ratio for occasional advertisers


----------

